

Show HN: Learn why your users leave - hkyeti
https://polljoy.com
Hey Simon, co-founder here. Would love some product feedback - especially first impressions and any concerns that come up..
======
hkyeti
Hey Simon, co-founder here. Any product feedback would love to hear -
especially first impressions and any concerns that come up..

